# Cats home alone - feel guity (new job)



## highlandponygirl (7 March 2014)

Does anyone else work long hours and have cats? Do they mind (or care even, lol) you not being around? I've just accepted a new job offer which means I will be working 12 hour shifts, 4 days a week. Atm I work mornings plus a couple of double shifts a week so they are sort of used to me working long hours already.

I feel a bit guilty that they are going to be stuck in the house themselves all day when I'm working. They'll have plenty of food and water to keep them going when I'm out but can't help thinking they are going to be bored out of their minds.

Hmmm, am I being a bit daft worrying so much?


----------



## Jnhuk (7 March 2014)

I wouldn't worry as they will get used to the new routine. Remember cats can sleep a lot!!!! If you were doing those shifts with a dog completely different


----------



## alainax (7 March 2014)

I am guessing you have more than one? They will be fine  

Mines climb into my bed as I am getting ready for work, then when I come home they emerge from under the duvet - sleep all day!  Just give them lots of attention when you get home


----------



## Honey08 (7 March 2014)

One of my colleagues used to leave hers with a contraption that fed the cat twice a day for up to three days while she was away on trips, the neighbour kept an eye out for him.  He is fine and happy and about to turn 19.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 March 2014)

alainax said:



			I am guessing you have more than one? They will be fine  

Mines climb into my bed as I am getting ready for work, then when I come home they emerge from under the duvet - sleep all day!  Just give them lots of attention when you get home 

Click to expand...

Mine love to get in my bed, somedays they seem to wait for me to get out of it then as soon as I'm up they move in!

They sleep a lot during the day then get lots of fuss when back/ a chat before I go. Yours will be fine esp as 2 of them.


----------



## Pamfyson (7 March 2014)

Don't worry, they won't.  Cats are extremely self reliant.


----------



## EmmaC78 (14 March 2014)

I wouldn't worry at all. I work long hours but quite often work from home.  When I am working from home the cats generally ignore me and spend 12 hours of the day sleeping anyway.


----------



## Echo24 (16 March 2014)

A friend of mine works full time and has two cats who are house cats. They seem perfectly happy and healthy. I think cats cope better than dogs without human company. One of her cats doesn't leave her side when she does come home, whilst the other couldn't care less!


----------



## Circe (16 March 2014)

Ive got 2 house cats, and I work 12 hour shifts, my OH is often out for long hours. Our cats almost seem cross if we come home "too early", if we are home they are asleep on our bed most of the day anyway.
We keep their feed times the same on the days that we are out, and they are happy with that.
Kx


----------

